

Is it Worthwhile to Improve the Dvorak Layout? - stuntgoat
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.emacs/_zqbDdpBYac/discussion

======
mgl
No, as neither programming nor book writing is about typing.

~~~
teh_david
I think you are correct when you say that programming is not about typing,
however I would disagree with your statement about writing.

Much of writing is just typing, albeit stuff that is later refined and edited.
You need to get the words onto the page before that though.

